# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  levitación David Blaine

## Neither

Hola, hace poco vi un documental sobre la magia de David Bleine. Hizo una levitación en plena calle de él mismo, se veia como levitaba sobre unos 20 - 30 cm del suelo, alguien podría decirme como se llama esa levitación :Confused: .Estoy muy interesado en ella.

saludos.

----------


## Ransen

Creo que no te podemos revelar el nombre del efecto en este foro abierto, no lo se, pero para curarme en salud no voy a decirlo no te lo tomes como algo personal.

Pero te escribo para decirte que la parte en el que david blaine se ve despegando del suelo son montajes de video.

Saludos.

----------


## Neither

No se puede decir el nombre de la ilusión :Confused:  no estoy pidiendo el secreto!!!, sólo el nombre...

Lo entendere que sólo con el nombre se sabe ya el secreto, la verdad que yo trabajo en la tele y si de verdad es un montaje de video se lo han trabajado bien!!!!

Un abrazo

----------


## magomago

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=440
Aqui tienes si estas interesado

----------


## Neither

Muchisimas gracias magomago, me ha servido de gran ayuda. :D

----------


## Ransen

De verdad me gustaria saber si el nombre puede ser revelado para no quedar mal asi con la gente.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

El nombre de una ilusión puede no ser un problema.
Lo que si lo es es explicar en qué se basa.
No es lo mismo decir que lo que hizo Fulanito el Grande en la tele era "la desaparición de la morcilla de Burgos" que explicar que le ataba un firulillo a un pingajo reventón y le hacia dar tres vueltas para...
Es cuestión de sentido común.
Tampoco es conveniente revelar el nombre de los gimmicks. Sobre todo cuando dicho nombre explique claramente lo que es.
Si hablas de un dedil no te van a entender, pero si mencionas un F*...
pues lo van a captar enseguida y mirarán para dónde no deben.

----------


## Ransen

Aja... Muchas gracias ignoto, lo que me psaba es que estaba generalizando mucho y no queria meter la pata.

Lo siento neither.

Saludos.

PD: Me encanta la definicion del truco  :117: DD

----------


## Neither

No pasa nada Rasen, entiendo que actuaste como un buen mago. Gracias a magomago ya he realizado la ilusión a mis compañeros de trabjo y la verdad que lo hice al estilo "blaine" y os lo aconsejo para hacerlo impromtu en cualquier sito y tiendo mucho "ojo" (me entendeis no!!!)... mis compañeros están acojon***s...

Gracias.

----------


## magomago

Lo de la desaparicion de la morcilla de burgos ha sido un simil increible.
Propongo a Ignoto como el mejor constructor de similes y metaforas de todo el foro.
Lo del firulillo me ha echo reir a carcajadas ,en serio.
En cuanto a la levitacion es fortisima,lo reconozco,yo suelo hacer magia tipo comica y la presento como la levitacion de la abutarda parda,explicando que he observado durante meses dicha ave en una sierra recondita de españa y que tras meses de observacion he conseguido hacer progresos levantandome del suelo unos centimetros.
Pongo entonces una postura como la de un pollito y empiezo a agitar los brazos.
La impresion y las risas han sido mortales.Mis amigos sueler reirse y asombrarse y mi novia cuando se lo hizo no paro de reirse en 15 minutos.

----------


## ignoto

> me ha echo reir a carcajadas ,en serio.


¿Cómo lo has hecho para reir a carcajadas en serio?

(Si, ya sé que hay una coma. También puede uno buscarle las vueltas a las cosas ¿No?).

----------


## BusyMan

Hombre... sería complicado decir el nombre.
Porque una levitación es la que le hace a la gente de la calle y otra es la que vemos en los videos que no tiene nada que ver...

Si preguntas por la levitación en la que subes unos 20-30 cm creo que te estás refiriendo al clásico método grua/polea/venpacáquetesubo

----------


## Neither

Después de saber el secreto está claro que hay un lijero montajillo, pero es asombroso poder hacer en plena calle. El efecto es muy muy bueno... y lo de la abutarda parda, jajaja... eso si que es una buena presentación... :D 

Un Saludo

----------


## sacrone

Yo tambien he hecho alguna vez lo de la levitación, aunque creo que no es la misma de la que hablais. Es impresionante la cara que ponen mis amigos cuando lo hago, utilizo una manta con unos dibuitos de nubes y digo que voy a dar "un paseo por las nubes" como la pelicula. Pero termino temblando  a los 20 o 30 cm por que ahi arriba hace mucho frio y por eso me bajo. si no seguiria subiendo y subiendo. tambien les hace gracia aunque no tanta creo como les aria lo de al abutarda.

saludos

----------


## magomago

Ainssss mira que le buscas vueltas a las cosas ignoto.
En cuanto al tema de esta levitacion en el especial de Blaine,pues si evidentemente hubo un pequeño montaje,ya que cuando el señor Blaine levita para que lo vean las camaras,no es precisamente la levitacion que ven los espectadores en directo.
Pero eso la gente que no conoce dicha levitacion no lo sabe,y se usa de una estratagema muy usada en magia en TV de solo sacar una parte de la magia que hacen en la TV para que debido a los mandos a distancia y las camaras lentas no se pueda percibir o adivinar el truco,lo cual veo bien porque no es lo mismo ver magia en directo que ver magia en la tele.
Por cierto si quereis ver una semi-levitacion/escalada os recomiendo el video de Criss Angel en su especial Supernatural,tiene una en la calle delante de los espectadores que quita el hipo,de lo mejorcito que he visto ultimamente,y en mi mas sincera opinion le da mil vueltas a David Blaine en cuanto a presentacion y originalidad.

----------


## ignoto

¿Ese en que va andando y empieza a subir por una pared con las ventanas cegadas?
Es una pasada.

----------


## pablo

Este tio no dejara de sorprenderme , ¿que creeis que hara este año? :shock:

----------


## Neither

me parece que el ilusionista que anda por la parad es Criss Angel, no es David Blaine, la ilusión que me refiero trata de una levitación de pie en plena calle.

Saludos

----------


## RaDiX

Hablando de Criss Angel....

En Supernatural, cuando esta jugando con la niña en el charco, y de repente desaparece en el agua para luego aparecer en una ventana..... 

¿Que opinais??

----------


## magomago

A C O J O N A N T E 
No suelo poner mensajes tan cortos,pero me quede sin palabras,truco de camara?Sabe dios,pero por que a veces darle explicaciones a cosas que no sabemos como van?.

----------


## cyberpaquito

yo no he entendido el truco de la morcilla de burgos, alguien me lo podria explicar de nuevo...  :Confused:  :D

----------


## magomartin

hola, soy nuevo por este foro, y con respecto a la levitacion de blaine, que no es de blaine, el decir el nombre de la levitacion, supone que mas de uno haga  una busqueda en google y encuentre la explicacion. Si realmente te interesa, no hay ni cables ni poleas, ni gaitas asturianas,....
´
la hago bastante, y la gente queda alucinada, no se lo pueden creer.

un saludo

----------


## ignoto

¡Pedrooooooo!

Mi maestro por estos lares.

Señores, ante ustedeeeees...

¡EL MAGO MARTIN!


(Aquí va subiendo el nivel)

----------


## cyberpaquito

Bienvenido magomartín ojalá tengamos la oportunidad de aprender muchas cosas contigo.

Un abrazo
salud y magia

----------


## webmario

En realidad es un metodo tan simple que hasta es tonto pero es de gran efecto
Todo esta en la presentacion (Y lo digo por experiencia)
Solo tengo 13 años pero, en fin. en google se encuentra todo facil
espero que esto te sirva para informarte sobre esta ilusion:
EDITADO POR EL MODERADOR

----------


## ignoto

Lo siento pero ese link no debía estar en una sección abierta del foro.
Con mas razón cuanto que redirecciona a una zona de acceso restringido de otra web.

----------


## webmario

> Lo siento pero ese link no debía estar en una sección abierta del foro.
> Con mas razón cuanto que redirecciona a una zona de acceso restringido de otra web.


NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
No es de un area secreta, es mas, yo la aprendi de esa pagina cuando no tenia idea de la magia, busque "xxxxxxxxxxxx" en google y me salio esa pagina, asi que entre, libre. sin que me preguntara nada
Bueno, igual, debes tener tus razones, disculpa las molestias.

----------


## Ella

:Smile1: , no lo hace por eso..si no que aqui se podria dar a descubrir a la gente que entra a chismosear   :twisted: 

no creas que todos somos magos, aprendices, novatos, o que nos gusta la magia...hay profanos entre nosotros, infiltrados!!   :Lol:  (jajajaj....parece de pelicula).

asi alguien te agregue y te hable de magia, en cuanto te pida libros, y esas cosas tu siempre desconfia...puede ser el enemigo!

a luchar!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

jajaja, no hay duda, la noche me sienta mal..

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> , no lo hace por eso..si no que aqui se podria dar a descubrir a la gente que entra a chismosear   :twisted: 
> 
> no creas que todos somos magos, aprendices, novatos, o que nos gusta la magia...hay profanos entre nosotros, infiltrados!!   (jajajaj....parece de pelicula).
> 
> asi alguien te agregue y te hable de magia, en cuanto te pida libros, y esas cosas tu siempre desconfia...puede ser el enemigo!
> 
> a luchar!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
> 
> jajaja, no hay duda, la noche me sienta mal..



NOS MIRAN          !!!!!!!

....

----------


## nachopz

NOS MIRAN!!... los de la CIA seguro :roll: 

seguro que ellos conocen todos lo secretos de la magia... jejeje   :Lol:

----------


## letang

En este hilo hay una cosa que me parece contradictoria...

Se dice que se puede nombrar el nombre de los efectos siempre que no revelen su procedimiento, pero después, en este caso concreto, parece que hay un tabú cuando este nombre no revela nada, Levitación Balducci.

El problema.... que buscando en google se encuentra la solución... ¿y?
eso ya no es problema nuestro.
Puede ser un favor nuestro no nombrarlo por ese problema, pero no podemos coartar el vocabulario por ese motivo, si no, tendremos que estar pendientes de qué cosas hay por ahí explicadas para saber qué palabras se pueden decir y cuáles no.
Si aparece una página web donde se explica en qué consiste la baraja radio, tendremos que dejar de llamarla así? Suena peligroso...
(Puse esto como ejemplo pero nada más buscar en Google por baraja radio aparece una descripción de ésta...)

¿Por qué he puesto Balducci directamente cuando hay mensajes editados por el moderador en los que intuyo que se ha borrado esa palabra?
Pues porque es el mismo moderador del foro quien expone públicamente esa palabra a todo el mundo en la dirección que linkeó magomago.

Si entráis y leéis la descripción os presenta la "levitación Balducci" con todas las letras
_(...) Hasta ahora!.Lo que se ha llamado “La Levitación Balducci” no requiere ningún tipo de accesorio (...)_

Mucha gente ya conoce la Balducci, la han encontrado por internet, muchas páginas de variedades han linkeado la dirección a esa página que la explica tan bonita con imágenes 3D, no son pocos los que al ver a un mago dicen
"¿y levitas? eso se hace así, con un pie aquí y el otro allí, que yo lo vi en internet"
lo digo porque me pasó antes de ayer, sin haber hecho yo ninguna levitación querían explicarme a mí la Balducci.
Y no penséis que han encontrado eso en un foro de magia, lo han encontrao por cualquier otro de los miles caminos.

No recuerdo exactamente el vídeo de Blaine, pero creo recordar que en el momento en que "ambos pies" se separaban del suelo, solo se enfocaba a los pies, no se le veía el cuerpo entero.
En caso de que fuera así... a mi no me parece que esté "muy bien hecho el montaje", está justito justito, vamos, que cualquiera podría grabar eso con una cámara casera... no necesita ni arneses. un palo atravesao del que colgarse, o alguien que nos agarre desde arriba, jajaja

Ahora, si se le ve el cuerpo entero, retiro mis palabras, porque ahí si sería necesario los arneses y una edición decente, pero es que solo me viene a la mente la imagen de los pies...

Bueno, siento este tostón... pero me chocó demasiado que se pueda linkear una página pública con el nombre en grande y aquí, en una tertulia de magos, no se pueda nombrar la susodicha palabra tabú.

Un saludo a todoooooooos   :Wink:

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

:shock: dios que de letras!!! jajaja

----------

